# Clothing



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

as mentioned in DB's thread with and his huge arms with dorian:thumb:

i think having UK-M tshirts/vest/hoodies etc may be a great idea!

i mean theres lots of websites around that print clothing and it would be a good contribution to the site

perhaps we can have a little competition going on logo designs etc

what you guys think, Lorian especially? :thumbup1:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

It's on the cards very soon.

The new logo was designed with the intention of being able to transfer easily onto print.

Realistically it'll be early June before I'm anywhere near able to look into it properly - but clothing is coming, I promise you that! :laugh:

:cool2:

L


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

this is a personal request

perhaps have uk-muscle going down each side?!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

PMSL!!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Finally, UK-Muscle clothing. I'd buy one.


----------



## strongbone (Feb 16, 2008)

I will buy 2


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll have some hot pants...


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

I'd buy some UK muscle clothing.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Will ya do clothing in girls sizes?

Still need extra arm (and boob) room tho


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm well up for doing a bit of advertising for the site... not that any of you would want any of the t***ers in my gym joing the board, but still.... people might get the hint to stop looking at me in a weird way when I'm training!!!!

xx


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Will ya do clothing in girls sizes?


Yes there will be specific sportswear for female members - gym training tops etc.



BabyYoYo said:


> I'm well up for doing a bit of advertising for the site...


Jumping back a few years when I first got onboard with UK-M I ran a supplement shop called ProteinFactory. We ran several promotions for discounted/free products if members posted pictures of themselves taken out and about wearing our t-shirts.

This is something I would like to do again in some form.

We have several advertisers who are keen to send product samples out to members of this forum so I think it could work nicely. It would also be a fair way of deciding who gets the free stuff!

:rockon:

L


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I would be up for a vest.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> I'm well up for doing a bit of advertising for the site... not that any of you would want any of the t***ers in my gym joing the board, but still.... people might get the hint to stop looking at me in a weird way when I'm training!!!!
> 
> xx


To be honest i don't think that the site needs to be advertised, it is about the right size in my opinion. I started using this site with muscletalk but muscletalk has so many members that you post something and within a few hours its not on the front page anymore. I would go to add something to my journal and i would have to try and find it on page 4-5, and if its not on the first page people dont read it.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Have a members comp to design the vest logo and slogan,

email it to leon at wear2gym and see what he ca do in return for some plugs on the site


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

[quote=Lorian;Jumping back a few years when I first got onboard with UK-M I ran a supplement shop called ProteinFactory. We ran several promotions for discounted/free products if members posted pictures of themselves taken out and about wearing our t-shirts.

This is something I would like to do again in some form.

:rockon:

L


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

fozyspilgrims said:


> To be honest i don't think that the site needs to be advertised, it is about the right size in my opinion. I started using this site with muscletalk but muscletalk has so many members that you post something and within a few hours its not on the front page anymore. I would go to add something to my journal and i would have to try and find it on page 4-5, and if its not on the first page people dont read it.


The reason this site works is its medium size family feel. Agree with the above quote.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

If you do ladies clothes could you do proper training gear and not stupid tight fitting boob hugging $h1t - cheers! (Hoody be fab!)

I'd definately buy though - fab idea!!!


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow this is a great idea !!!!

Uk-muscle t shirts will be amazing ... Imagine going to the gym to see a few peaple wearing the t shirt .... I bet you would talk to him/her - these t shirts will bring peaple together outsidec the forum ... X can't wait to order mine!!!!


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

corbuk said:


> Uk-muscle t shirts will be amazing ... Imagine going to the gym to see a few peaple wearing the t shirt .... I bet you would talk to him/her


Or keep away in some cases:whistling:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

webby said:


> Or keep away in some cases:whistling:


LOL because you have told everyone that you are a 18 stone monster!


----------

